# "Modded" keyboard and mouse?



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi

Well I don't think this is anything directly 'new' , but I modified my keyboard and mouse lightly (with lights..).

On the keyboard (here it's switched off) I first removed all the keys and painted the plastic with an UV sensitive color. But then I just remember , I don't have any UV lights  :
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/modified_keyboard_SB_LED1.jpg

Now with Capslock, Numlock & Scroll lock on:
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/modified_keyboard_SB_LED2.jpg
(Different angle on the next link!):
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/modified_keyboard_SB_LED3.jpg

And the mouse, an ordinary Razer Diamondback. It used to have only red LED light(s) , mine on the other hand has 2 different LED lights:
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/RazerDiamondback_BLED_on.jpg

I'm looking for advice if there is any more ways that I can modify the mouse and keyboard in, so feel free and comment. (And yes, I do know it all looks crazy...But hey, better than nothing at all?)

Oh, I'm not finished with my case "Custom Junk" as yet, but when it is.... you are all going to laugh!


To moderator(s): If this thread is in the wrong place, feel free to move it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

You have a pink keyboard....I want a pink keyboard


----------



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2008)

PINK KEYBOARD?

The LED's are screaming, man. The mouse looks cool though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2008)

i want a pink keyboard  mad jealous


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want a pink keyboard  mad jealous



I know.....

My water lines look kind of pink tho



One day I will own a pink cadillac


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2008)

i actually think its wicked pinp when i had my duron i painted my amazingly tan case navy blue with a baby pink face plate it was cool my buddys blue cathode has never been shut off and it turned pink lol i wish they had pink cathodes but i did some searches it seems streetglow has 12" up to 15" pink cathodes with a 12v converter so you can run it into a computer.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya'll iz kinna weird.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Let me get this straight... you GUYS (unless you have let women castrate you).. think a PINK keyboard is.. cool?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

Why isn't it Ket?

I thought your fav color was pink as well......


----------



## BullGod (Jan 11, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I don't think this is anything directly 'new' , but I modified my keyboard and mouse lightly (with lights..).
> 
> ...




Only one question: Why pink?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2008)

because pinks amazing imagine having a pink case with pink cathodes flower stickers on the case going to a lan....and then totally owning ppl because of your sweet heardware what a digg at the other dudes.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2008)

Blood red would've looked good. But hey...it all boils down to personal tastes. Pink makes me sick...reminds me of the yucky cough tonic I used to take as a kid.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Why isn't it Ket?
> 
> I thought your fav color was pink as well......



He means another kind of pink 

Well it's certainly interesting...not my colour to be honest lol, but hey, whatever works for you.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, you guys are just going to make the "Ultra-cool Pink-lovers Clubhouse" thread then.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes i am im actually building a pink rig for my GF

3.6Ghz 462 P4
pink case
pink cathodes pink saitek keyboard pink mouse
pink case fans
pink monitor

as long as i can get a bearded dragon  i already have a gecko


----------



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2008)

^ ?





Clicky!
Me too


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 11, 2008)

What about these mod´s :

http://www.pro-hl.com/pc_mods.shtml


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok.. First of all : Thanks! To all the replies. Second, it isn't pink.. It looks like pink but it aint.
The color is "Red Fluorescent" and is manufactured by Protech (it's a color made for RC-cars really). I used this color since it sticks like glue on to anything made of plastic. And when a UV(blacklight)light is near it , it glows red. Very sorry it turned out to look like pink..


----------



## driver66 (Jan 11, 2008)

This here is the best mouse mod i've seen

http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/loginoki/index_eng5


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 11, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> What about these mod´s :
> 
> http://www.pro-hl.com/pc_mods.shtml



Damn, that's a cool case!!!
Uhm.. Ain't gonna show my entire case (not done yet), but howabout a side panel?
It's not done yet either.. But I used a strange tool that consists of sandpaper and 3M scotchbrite(s) , and yes it's made by no other than... 3M! :
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/Polished_surface_3MTools.jpg


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Ok.. First of all : Thanks! To all the replies. Second, it isn't pink.. *It looks like pink* but it aint.
> The color is "Red Fluorescent" and is manufactured by Protech (it's a color made for RC-cars really). I used this color since it sticks like glue on to anything made of plastic. And when a UV(blacklight)light is near it , it glows red. Very sorry it *turned out to look like pink.*.



so it's pink?


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

WTF?  Line that keyboard with pink leapord-print fur my man!!!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> so it's pink?



No, it's red  . I was going to take the pic for a spin in PSP, but forgot to do so..
Shall I do so??


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya that one  she's pumped


----------



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2008)

Optical drive with white/beige bezel looks better than black ones


----------

